# woolly nylon thread for serger



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where I can get this at a decent price. There is some on ebay in groups but most of those colors I don't need. Thanks.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

for rolled hems you only need 1 spool in the upper looper.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Westbrook is correct in that you only need 1 spool for rolled hems.

Rather than wooly nylon I would recomend Superior Threads' Polyarn. You can use a hot iron over it and the Ployarn will not melt unlike the Woolly nylon.

Visit www.superiorthreads.com They also have other really cool threads like their glow inthe dark selection.

This web site is not fully funtional but is you call their phone number they can help you. Needle Nook has a wide selection of just about everything for lingerie including woolly.
http://butterflycrossing.stores.yahoo.net/products.html


----------

